# greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50



## lass krachen (16. Januar 2011)

sooooo...neue ruten sind fällig!!!!
zur auswahl stehen erstmal greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50 bin natürlich auch über andere vorschläge in preis- und qualitäts kategorie sehr erfreut!!!
aber zuerst mal eine essentielle frage bezüglich dem drill- und weitwurf verhalten!!!??? lieber 3lbs, 3,5lbs oder doch 2,75lbs!???
sollte ja alles zusammen passen damit der spaß worum es eigentlich bwi der ganzen sache geht, nicht zu kurz kommmt!!! natürlich ist es auch eine persönliche frage ob "sie" lieber weicher oder härter sein sollte aber ein ausgewogenes gleichgewicht der beiden oben genannten faktoren steht für mich im vordergrund und der rest ist übungssache...
jetzt seit ihr gefragt...!!!???
gruß


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Hallo,
Ich habe Die Chub Outcast in der 3 Lbs. Variante.
Für mich sind die 3 Lbs genau richtig da die Outcast ein wirklich sehr gutes Drillverhalten hat. Werfen kannst du  mit ihr auch wirklich weit ! Welche lbs - Klasse du nimmst hängt immer von den Hindernissen im  Wasser ab, meiner Meinung nach. Mit großen Fischen hat das rein gar nichts zu tun, du kannst einen 50 pf auch mit einer 2.5 Lbs Rute heraus bekommen. 
Die Outcast ist ein wenig härter, daher würde ich mich auch zu der 3 Lbs. Variante entscheiden damit bist du gegen jede Situation gewappnet

Die Greys Prodigy SX : Zu der kann ich nicht viel sagen ich hatte sie nie und ich hatte sie auch nie in der Hand. Aber es gibt einige in diesem Board die diese Rute fischen.

Aber Die Greys und die Chub kommen eigentlich von der '' gleichen '' Firma...
Normalerweise sollten sie in etwa gleich sein. Was aber auch falsch sein kann, das ist nur eine Vermutung.

Gruß


----------



## Seedy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Ich persönlich finde du kannst diese 2 Ruten nicht vergleichen, die Chub mag ja ganz gut sein von dem was man so hört, aber seien wir mal ehrlich es ist eine Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittenen Rute.

Die Prodigy SX steht auch auf meinem Wunschzettel ganz oben und ich habe wirklich sehr viele Ruten in letzter Zeit  miteinander verglichen und ich finde die Prodigy von den Ruten die ich persönlich testen durfte am besten.
Einstufen würde ich diese Rute in die Mittel bis Oberklasse.

Das einzigste was dir klar sein muss, ist das der Blank von der Prodigy sehr schmal ist, was nicht Jedermans Sache ist.


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



> Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittenen Rute.



Was ?! 
Ne Ne ich glaube ja nicht 
Vielleicht ist sie schlechter als Die Greys, das kann ich nicht einschätzen.
Aber niemals ist sie eine einsteiger Rute .. Sie gehört locker zur Mittel bis Oberklasse auch wenn natürlich andere Ruten wie die Century FG besser sind.


----------



## Seedy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Was ?!
> Ne Ne ich glaube ja nicht
> Vielleicht ist sie schlechter als Die Greys, das kann ich nicht einschätzen.
> Aber niemals ist sie eine einsteiger Rute .. Sie gehört locker zur Mittel bis Oberklasse auch wenn natürlich andere Ruten wie die Century FG besser sind.



Ich glaube du hast noch nie Oberklassen Ruten in der Hand gehabt mein Freund, eine 70 € Chub Outkast gehört bestimmt nicht dazu.
Es mag ja sein das die Rute hier jeder anbetet, trotzdem bleibt sie eine Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittenen Rute.


----------



## lass krachen (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

bin heute mal kurz nen freund am wasser besuchen gewesen und hatte vor ort mit ein paar anderen leuten gequatscht und die sachten das die prodigy eher schlecht wäre da sich die schnur in den spitzenring einschneidet etc...allerdings wurde mir die daiwa emblem carp wärmstens empfohlen... aber das 2010er modell was schwer zu bekommen is...weiß sonst noch jemand was zu ihr???!!!


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



> Es mag ja sein das die Rute hier jeder anbetet, trotzdem bleibt sie eine Einsteiger bis Fortgeschrittenen Rute.



Naja, also ist sie doch trotzdem top oder ?! Danach fragte ja der Themenstarter


----------



## heuki1983 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Ich überlege mir auch 2 Chub Outcast zu holen ....

Ich hab bis jetzt 2 Spro Royality Carps ....
Auch feine Rute aber doch etwas dolle weich (meine 2,75 lbs) 

Habe gehört das die Chubs ein wenig härter ausfallen .....

Wer hat die 3lbs Chub Outcast ....???

Zu hart sollen Sie nämlich auch nich sein   |bla:|bla:|bla:


GRuß


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Na ich hab die 3 Lbs. 
Sie haben, wie ich finde, ein perfektes Drillverhalten ! Im Drill biegen sie sich genau richtig. Und beim werfen kannst du damit perfekt ausholen. Sie hat ein geiles Design und ist vom Preis / Leistungsverhältnis richtig top. :m

Gruß


----------



## Seedy (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



Anglerprofi99 schrieb:


> Naja, also ist sie doch trotzdem top oder ?! Danach fragte ja der Themenstarter



Es hat ja auch keiner das Gegenteil behauptet, nur kannst du nicht sagen, dass es eine oberklasse Rute ist.


----------



## yassin (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



lass krachen schrieb:


> bin heute mal kurz nen freund am wasser besuchen gewesen...


...der sein Messer gesucht hat:m


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Ach ihr kennt euch Beide ?!  
Wie geil !


----------



## lass krachen (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

und auch gefunden hat...du alter lappen... joo...so klein is die welt wah!?
naja wir schließen jetzt mal die outkast aus...man(n) findet da ja genug zu ihr hier im forum wollte eigentlich einen direkten vergleich der beiden oben genannten ruten deswegen vs!!!aber trotzdem danke...!!!


----------



## Lil Torres (16. Januar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

@lass krachen

wenn es die 50 wird dann schau unbedingt mal bei kl vorbei...

die haben die outkast's zur zeit im abverkauf, top angebot!!


----------



## Andreas M. (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Also ich muß seedy da Recht geben, fische selber mehrere Outkast in 3 und 2 3/4lbs so wie Marker und Spod. 
Es sind für den Preis hervorragende Ruten im Wurf und Drillverhalten, jedoch kommen sie an die Verarbeitungsqualität und Eigenschaften des Prodigy SX Blanks nicht heran. 

Wir haben das 13ft SX Modell gegen die Dream Maker und eine Soko Imperator (Harrison) alle 13ft 
3 1/2Lbs getestet und der Gewinner war die Prodigy SX.
Der moderne Rutenbau hat da einen Blank entwickelt der 
echte Oberklasse ist und Eigenschaften besitzt die wirklich extreme Wurfweiten an den Tag legen das Drillverhalten aber nicht in den Hintergrund schieben.

Mann muß aber zugeben das die Outkast in den 12ft Versionen für die meisten Gewässer völlig ausreichend
ist.  Bei den großen Entfernungen und Gewässern wo das 13ft fischen Sinn macht sollte man zur Prodigy SX greifen.

Grüße, Andreas


----------



## lass krachen (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

und genau für solche gewässer wird sie bei mir benötigt...hatte mir mal sagen lassenn das die schnur sich ins bett des esten rings einschneiden würde zumindest bei geflochtener...kann mir dazu jemand was sagen???


----------



## nExX (1. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

zum einschneiden kann ich sagen, dass ich davon noch nichts mitbekommen habe! mein kollege, mit dem ich eig. immer zum fischen gehe, fischt diese greys seit einiger zeit  und da gabs noch nie probleme! muss aber auch zugeben dass wir darauf noch nie geachtet haben! grundlos an stellen, wo eine schnur nicht reißen sollte, ist sie auf jeden fall noch nicht gerissen! egal ob geflochtene od mono haben wir auch noch nie etwas auffälliges erkennen können..

gruß armin


----------



## CarpMedia (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Hallo zusammen,
Ich plane auch mir mitte des Jahres neue Ruten zuzulegen.
Dazu war ich die Tage schonmal im Angelladen und habe die verschiedensten ruten in die Hand genommen. Dabei hatte ich unter anderem sowohl die Greys Pinne, als auch die Chub pinne in der Hand. Da ich es für unnötig halte viel Geld für Ruten auszugeben, liegen diese beiden ebenfalls in dem für mich interessanten Bereich. 
Als ich die beiden in der Hand hatte, war für mich die entscheidung schnell getroffen. Die GReys Rute gefiel mir eindeutig besser, obwohl ich nicht auf diese dünnen blanks stehe. Aber allein vom Gefühl und vom Verhalten her war die Greys Rute der Chub Rute eindeutig überlegen. Die Spitze fing sich relativ schnell und schwabbelte kaum nach, im Gegensatz zur Chub. Bei Anlegen des unterarms, war sie sogar sofort still, wobei die chub Rute immer noch 2-3 Schläge ausführte.  Das Gefühl in der Hand war für mich viel vertrauter. Bei der Aktion stach die Greys Ruten ebenfalls Positiv herraus man spürte jedes "zupfen", wobei und belastung die Rute schön abpufferte. Klar die Chub tat dies auch, jedoch empfand ich es nicht als so empfindlich und feinfühling wie bei der Greys Rute. Trotz des dünnen Blanks machte die greys Rute dennoch einen sehr kräftigen Eindruck.
Insgesamt war ging die Chub in der Masse der Ruten die ich dort in der Hand hatte unter, wobei die Greys definitiv herraus gestochen hat. Ich habe mich an dem Tag auf jeden Fall für Greys entschieden, da sie für den Preis meines empfindens nach definiftiv das bessere Preis Leistungsverhältniss gezeigt hat. Ich werde jedoch vorerst noch die neue Fox Warrior in die Hand nehmen, die ar nämlich nicht mehr da =).

PS: Wenn ich mich nicht Irre hat die Greys Rute ne SIC Beringung, was ja eigentlich immer für Qualität spricht.

gruß Simon


----------



## Anglerprofi99 (4. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



> PS: Wenn ich mich nicht Irre hat die Greys Rute ne SIC Beringung, was ja eigentlich immer für Qualität spricht.


Das hat eine Chub Outcast auch...
Aber ansonsten hattest du schon recht mit dem was du sagtest


----------



## Andreas M. (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

@lass krachen da schneidet sich nichts ein, meinst Du mit erstem Ring den Spitzenring oder wo ich es garnicht verstehen könnte den Startring.

MfG, Andreas


----------



## Hunter85 (8. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

Hallo zusammen, 

kann jemand was zur Aktion der Prodigy SX sagen?

Grüße

patrick


----------



## lass krachen (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

@andres m. ja genau den spitzenring...entschuldige meine ungenaue formulierung...
gesehn habe ich es selber nicht weil derjenige bei dem es so gewesen ist hatte die gleich gegen andere ruten ersetzt...jedoch hatte es mir jemand anderes bestätigt...


----------



## nExX (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

ich werf hier mal ne ganz andere rute in die runde!

Daiwa Windcast 3lbs

hab mir heute 2 von ihnen geholt! Preislich lag sie genau wie die Prodigy, bei meinem händler!
Und ja, ich weiß, dass ich sie im internet günstiger bekommen hätte!

Hatte die beiden Ruten in der Hand uns sie kamen mir vom gefühl her fast gleich vor, nur dass ich bei der Daiwa ein stärkeres Rückrat hatte! Was mir persönlich auch besser gefällt!

Der blank ist schmall gehalten und das desing erste Sahne!
Die Ruten haben bei einer mäßig starken - sehr starken beanspruchung eine ausgesprochen gute parabolische aktion!
dass die ruten für fische bist 20lbs (daiwa hp) konzepiert wurden, ist schwachsinn und wohl nur verkaufsstrategie!

Mit der ausschlaggebende grund, dass ich mir sie gekauft habe ist, dass wohl daiwa und deren vertreter sehr human mit kaputtgegangen rutenspitzen usw. umgehen! Mein Händler versicherte mir, dass mir daiwa selbst nach 5-10 jahren, ein kaputtgegangenes teil anstandslos ersetzen wird! 

Für mich persönlich ist so ein service auch sehr viel wert! denn es kann immer mal etwas kaputt gehen und dann möchte ich mich nicht lange herumstreiten!

gruß armin


----------



## pfefferladen (16. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



lass krachen schrieb:


> sooooo...neue ruten sind fällig!!!!
> zur auswahl stehen erstmal greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50 bin natürlich auch über andere vorschläge in preis- und qualitäts kategorie sehr erfreut!!!
> aber zuerst mal eine essentielle frage bezüglich dem drill- und weitwurf verhalten!!!??? lieber 3lbs, 3,5lbs oder doch 2,75lbs!???
> sollte ja alles zusammen passen damit der spaß worum es eigentlich bwi der ganzen sache geht, nicht zu kurz kommmt!!! natürlich ist es auch eine persönliche frage ob "sie" lieber weicher oder härter sein sollte aber ein ausgewogenes gleichgewicht der beiden oben genannten faktoren steht für mich im vordergrund und der rest ist übungssache...
> ...



Die Prodigys sind sehr stramme Ruten.     I love it  

Ich persönlich fische ich die Prodigy Specimen 2lbs,die Prodigy SX in 2,75lbs sowie die Prodigy Barbel auf Karpfen.

Mit der SX gehen Montagen mit ca.110gr sehr gut.Weiten von 100m sind da kein Problem.Mehr benötige ich nicht.Das ganze auch sehr genau.
Als Rollen verwende ich die Daiwa Entoh 4500.
Das ganze ist eine sehr gute Combo.

Zu den lbsa hat ja jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack.
Der eine will Baumstämme fangen und kauft das dementsprechende Gerät,der andere will einen Drill erleben.
Ich bin der Meinung das 2,75lbs bei der SX absolut ausreicht.
Den Karpfen der die Rute bezwingt würd ich gerne mal sehen.
Die Ruten haben ordentlich Power.
Mit meinen 2lbs hab ich schon einige 30-40pfd gezogen ohne Probleme.

Die Chub kenne ich nicht.

Die genannten Daiwa´s sind ähnlich.Ich hatte die Tage auch welche in der Hand.Der erste Eindruck war gut.


----------



## marcus7 (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*



nExX schrieb:


> dass die ruten für fische bist 20lbs (daiwa hp) konzepiert wurden, ist schwachsinn und wohl nur verkaufsstrategie!




Diese Aussage bezieht sich nur auf das 2Lbs Modell.


----------



## nExX (17. Februar 2011)

*AW: greys prodigy sx vs. chub outkast 50*

oh ok! vielen dank! tut mir leid


----------

